# Tein suspension



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Who knows how low I can go with the basic dampers? and still get an acceptable ride quality
Thanks in advance


----------



## laymil (Apr 30, 2004)

I think you'll find that the sentra doesn't exactly have an abundance of suspension travel - this limits the amount of lowering you'll be able to do while "maintaining ride quality". With the Tein Basic setup, I believe you'll be able to go about 1.5" lower than stock ride height and maintain the stock suspension travel. Ride quality will change, as you're dealing with stiffer springs and dampers.

The reason you'll be able to lower it that much is due to the shortened strut body of the Teins. You may want to look into custom strut mounts, I don't know if Motivational Engineering is still manufacturing theirs - that could get you a bit lower.

If all you're interested in is that "slammed" look, you probably should have bought a different car. Best of luck.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks....


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

IIRC, my basics are set at around 1.8" lower than the stock ride height. I've tried several different settings and found this to be the best. You may also want to look into a set of camber bolts. Make sure we see some pics when they're installed.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

You can take it down anywhere from about 1.5 - 2 inches and still be able to keep the ride quality acceptable with the basics. Having been in a Sentra with the basics set for a 2" drop, it rode very well.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here my drop


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^That rims looks nice and snug in there....perfect! :thumbup:



How do you like the ride quality?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

irontom said:


> ^That rims looks nice and snug in there....perfect! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the ride quality?


Is OK ....no complaint


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i've got my wheels tucked front and back, guessing about 2.25 all around, and it rides pretty rough, probably as rough as my previous setup (gr2 with sprints). only difference is the fact that the basics don't bounce as much. i am raising the height tomorrow.. if that tells you anything.


----------

